

New Web Development Tool/IDE from Eclipse - andre
http://www.eclipse.org/orion/index.php
Scoble video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA_lsvKfv4I
======
andre
Scoble video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA_lsvKfv4I>

